
By Luka Magnotta: How to Completely Disappear and Never Be Found (2009) - dmix
http://www.digitaljournal.com/blog/2957
======
JackPoach
Did you post it after watching Netflix documentary 'Don't fuck with cats?'

~~~
dmix
Yep, I'm not reading Luka Magnotta for fun!

It's also relevant that it didn't work at all and he was caught pretty fast
(even faster if the French police weren't idiots), nor did his clever back up
'Manny' plan.

